# Audi Q7 4.2 MagnaFlow Exhaust...



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

After a long wait time and getting a Q7 down to MagnaFlow they have finally put out a product for the 4.2L at a great price. (3.6L & 3.0t to follow if there is a great demand for it.)

The sound is best described as similar to milltek but for a fraction of the price. You have a tone higher than stock, a growl deeper than stock but with out drone or rasp and at idle and cruising speeds it sounds exactly like stock. 

Currently as it stands it looks like we're getting them for:

15 buyers gets us $849.38
20 buyers gets us $749.66










Videos:

Audi Q7 4.2 MagnaFlow Exhaust:
http://tinypic.com/r/5d53mh/7

Interior w/ Window Open 4.2L MagnaFlow Exhaust:
http://tinypic.com/r/jkv9sx/7

Exterior Q7 4.2L MagnaFlow Exhaust:
http://tinypic.com/r/2dwhl5x/7



Coupon Code: Q71542
$849.32

The price will automatically adjust after 20 buyers, noone will be charged until the exhausts ship which would be July.

http://www.hottexhaust.com/detail.asp?Product_ID=16344


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

BTW: Prices INCLUDE shipping when you use the coupon code above.


----------



## gringoloco2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

Want for 3.6.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

get nine other people on board... they will not make one unless they can sell 10 or more units...


----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)

Did this never happen?
There's no info on Maganflows site.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

go to hottexhaust.com it is on there. i dont know which coupon code is valid these days so either contact them directly or pay full price. milltek is another option if which sounds very good as well but costs nearly 40% more.


----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)

Its not, it never made it into production.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

get ten others and it will be and at a discounted rate or go milltek or eisenmann.


----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)

Magnaflow said no " group buys" 
Wasn't produced aside from prototype.
I ordered Remus today.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

MagnaFlow doesnt do group buys the vendors do. 

Remus is okay but the tips are gross and many have claimed to have had rust issues as with Remus in the past.


----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)

I am a vendor, I own a shop. ( see signature) 
It wasn't exactly the dialog used. I simply asked how many needed, they said over 10+ but it really wasn't something they were interested in producing at this time.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i have signatures turned off... some people put too much nonsense and clutter the screen... in any event, it is what it is... shame it would have been a great exhaust for an excellent price.


----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)

I agree, I have techtonics on my Touareg, sounds menacing with fabspeed downpipes.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i went with milltek and no complaints. sounds great. it would be nice if they had one for my rrs-sc.


----------

